# Suicide



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

I am having trouble with my CFS brain to be positive! I am starting a new antidepressant tomorrow, hopefully that will help. But, I figured I'd go to people that would surely understand the way I feel. Family and friends are supportive, but they can never really understand. I really don't want to be here anymore, unfortunately(fortunately?) I made a pact with my daughter that I would never commit suicide, but the thought is very strong in my head. My thoughts are so screwed up right now, I don't know what is going on.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

DSG, I would not hesitate in trying some of the antidepressants which a lot of people find very helpful. I will admit, I was in a slump when I was having the proctalgia pain problem. I didn't want to live the rest of my life in pain. I was fortunate enough to find an answer for that a few years later. Many of us are going through a mourning period of the loss of our once more productive and lively selves. You have been through some very tough times. You have no reason to feel ashamed for the way you feel. There is also a tendencey for us to have serotonin losses which make us feel depressed. There are physical reasons for this kind of depression, and it is not because we pschologically created this problem for ourselves. If you are not getting your deep sleep at night (also a physical reason for this), then you are set up for feeling this way. I have not had serious suicidal thoughts, although I had a fleeting one at one point. Most of mine was a wish for God or someone else to take me. I have seen too many botched suicidal attempts being a nurse. They weren't pretty and were often worse off. I know that this is not the route God wishes us to take. The consequences not only affect us but the people that we leave behind. If I was having serious thoughts of suicide, then I would hope that I would seek help from medication as well as from the people around me. God bless you DSG and please come back and tell us how the med is working. What med works for one, may not work for another. You may have to try a few different ones until it's the right one. Until then I will pray for you and hope that you will hang in there for better times ahead.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I have been on antidepressants for the past 5 years. I remember being in that black hole and not thinking that I would ever get out. Now that I see a new me, I don't think I would have thought twice about it. Like Moldie said, some people have lower serotonin levels and need something to lift them up. I was very hesitant at first to go on the medication. It's the stigma attached to antidepressants. It will probably take a good 4-6 weeks to start working. There are some side effects (with all medicines), but mine faded in a couple of weeks. I think it's great that you recognize that you have a problem and are dealing with it instead of denying the problem. Good Luck and let us know how you are coming along.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2000)

Thanks Moldie, Weener and Lotus!!I was feeling pretty bad and unable to leave the house the end of last week so my friend went Saturday to pick up my RX. It had not been called in. So, got it today and will start tomorrow. Thank you again for your wisdom and kindness. I will be off for a few days. I'm going to visit my folks, that always helps the spirit. My friend is going to drive me. Bless her too!! I'll keep you posted. I'm not anticipating any trouble taking the Celexa, the last one I took was Paxil. Except for the lack of labido, I did pretty good on that and Celexa is supposed to have even less side effects. Later


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

We will be thinking of you DSG. Hang in there and let us know how it's going. I have a lack of libido too, I think since taking Diflucan. Of course when you hurt, you don't feel much like sex either. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-26-2000).]


----------

